# [SOLVED] Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4



## Gooseling

Hey guys,

I'm experiencing some issues with my wireless network at home. We just switched to a cable service from a DSL service (the internet connection came free with our cable subscription).
Before the switch, the wireless network was working just fine, but now after Comcast had their people come in and configure my router and use a new modem, i've been experiencing some technical issues with my wireless network...
I'm pretty familiar with working with routers since I set up our old DSL connection, but I am totally clueless when it comes to cable internet. I don't even know how to get into the cable modem to check the settings on there. 

Basically, i have WPA2 security on my wireless network coming from my linksys wrt54gx4 router, which is connected to a terayon tj715x modem, which was provided by the cable company. When I'm connected to the WLAN (and the rest of my family has the same problem too) I'd get dropped from the wireless network every so often, and would have to manually reconnect every time. Sometimes when this happens, I have to wait a minute or two before trying to connect again because the wireless network does not even show up on the list of available networks. It's getting pretty frustrating being dropped by my router in the middle of streaming something, so I've tried to rectify the problem. I recently updated the drivers of the router, and the problem has improved a little (i'm not getting dropped as often), but i still get dropped every now and then. 

I'm not sure if the problem is with the router or the modem, since I did not set it up and am not sure what the settings they used were. The router is configured to connect with its Automatic Configuration setting, and there are static DNS addresses (which I assume were put in there by the installation)

Do you guys see any fixes for this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

From the wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## Gooseling

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Hey,

Thanks for the quick reply. here's the screenshot.

Thanks again


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Things that you may try here:

Update your router's firmware to the latest one from the manufacturer's site.

Try changing your channel to a 6, see if that helps, if not try Channel 11. Test you wireless connection after.

If above is unsuccessful try a Power Cycle in this order.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## Gooseling

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Hi again,

I changed the channel to 6. There was also this box called adaptive channel expansion, which is set at 2 right now. Should I just leave that be?

I'll let you know whether the connection has improved

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

I'd configure the wireless as plain 802.11g without the channel expansion enabled and see if that helps.


----------



## Gooseling

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Hey again,

Just telling you guys that the wireless connection has definitely been much better (i havent gotten dropped at all!) since I changed the channel. I did some research and apparently it's because you can get some interference if you use channels other than 1, 6, or 11.

Thanks so much for your help! it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Hope that keeps you going. :smile:


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless connection keeps dropping on Linksys WRT54GX4*

Thanks for the update.


----------

